# Living with my daughter



## ritabixx (Jul 22, 2014)

My daughter lives in USA and wants me and her father to live there too.....I am 69 years old and my husband is 60 and has Parkinson's.....Is it likely that we won't be accepted there? Also what do we or she have to do?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ritabixx said:


> My daughter lives in USA and wants me and her father to live there too.....I am 69 years old and my husband is 60 and has Parkinson's.....Is it likely that we won't be accepted there? Also what do we or she have to do?



As long as she is a US citizen she can sponsor Green Cards for you and your husband which means you can live in the US.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes, as twostep rightly says, daughter can sponsor you if she's a USC...
The main stumbling block for older people is healthcare....health insurance is very expensive, and you won't be eligible for Medicare.


----------



## ritabixx (Jul 22, 2014)

That is what was worrying us-the healthcare -with my husband having Parkinson's!
Thank you for reply


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Obamacare to the rescue. You would be eligible for the PPACA exchange-based policies. There are no age limits with those policies, though premiums increase with age (though at less than actual cost due to the way the premiums are skewed). You can check rates before you leave at healthcare.gov.


----------

